# Quick BOV?



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Quick escape and evade water transport? I don't know I just think it's really cool. Finally, a motorized surfboard under 50lbs! What you never knew you wanted but now can't live without all at the low low price of 12,500 for the most base rookie model!


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

If I was 50 years younger I think that would be groovy.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I think that would be great for someone near the water.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks more like a toy than anything useful, IMHO.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Guys never lose interest in toys. The toys just get more expensive.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Guys never lose interest in toys. The toys just get more expensive.


This seems to be true, and sometimes more dangerous.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

If it only had Bluetooth or Wi-Fi earbuds are not enough . it needs speakers and a sound track


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Guys never lose interest in toys. The toys just get more expensive.


You know the old saying, I take it?
"The only difference between men and boys is the price of their toys."


----------

